# Wired2fish Rick Clunn/Wright & McGill Double Up Contest



## Jim (Jan 25, 2012)

Just in time for Spring. Winning this contest will make the winter much happier! :LOL2: 

Wired2fish is giving you chance to win a Rick Clunn Signature Series rods from Wright & McGill. There will be 3 winners, and one better be a TinBoats member!  

Click on the picture below and enter the contest. Please make sure you let them know that you saw this on TinBoats.net. [-o< 





I am in on this one for sure. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 25, 2012)

[-o< I am IN


----------



## Cartman (Jan 25, 2012)

In!


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 25, 2012)

In


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 25, 2012)

Signed up yesterday... i would LOVE to have one of those rods!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jan 25, 2012)

IN!


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 25, 2012)

In it to win it 8)


----------



## kycolonel138th (Jan 25, 2012)

:USA1: IN [-o<


----------



## fishininbama12 (Jan 25, 2012)

in


----------



## fender66 (Jan 25, 2012)

just got back in town...I'm in!


----------



## lets fish salt (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in ya buddy ,need all the help I can get !lets fish salt


----------



## mangelcc (Jan 26, 2012)

Im in!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2012)

:evil: 

Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Compilation Error 
Description: An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately. 

Compiler Error Message: BC30456: 'Page' is not a member of 'ASP.wiredmedia_aspx'.

Source Error:



Line 7: <asp:ScriptManager ID="ScriptManager" runat="server"></asp:ScriptManager>
Line 8: 
Line 9: <Control:AdControl ID="AdControl_BelowHeader" RegionID="5" Position="26" runat="server"/>
Line 10: 
Line 11: <div style="font-size: 2em; margin: 10px;"><a href="/WiredMedia.aspx?MediaID=<%= MediaID %>"><%= MediaTitle %></a></div>


Source File: \\fs2-n01\stor1wc2dfw1\424797\426416\www.wired2fish.com\web\content\WiredMedia.aspx Line: 9


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2012)

you were not going to win anyway!


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 26, 2012)

I in too!!!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## BillG (Jan 27, 2012)

I,m in


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 27, 2012)

in [-o<


----------



## Wallijig (Jan 28, 2012)

Me Toooooo! :mrgreen:


----------



## tony302 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just filled out one of the winning entrees


----------



## bigwave (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm in if its not too late.


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 4, 2012)

I had kind of given up on this contest because I never hear or see who wins on w2f... as I sit here at the movies waiting on the show to start I got on their site and scrolled down and saw a link to the winners. 

I'm really glad I did because  I WON!!!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2012)

> I'm really glad I did because I WON!!!



That's AWESOME! Congrats! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey alright! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Feb 4, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## W2FTodd (Feb 9, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> I had kind of given up on this contest because I never hear or see who wins on w2f... as I sit here at the movies waiting on the show to start I got on their site and scrolled down and saw a link to the winners.
> 
> I'm really glad I did because  I WON!!!



Congrats Cody!


----------

